# 00515 - camshaft position(hall) sensor (G40)



## Crashthemilo10 (Apr 9, 2003)

this is the code that is being read on the computer........00515 - camshaft position(hall) sensor (G40) 30-00 open or short to B+.....what do i need to fix exactly to get this away? i read somewhere it could have something to do with my distributor or something like that? Im not sure...and i want to be postive before i fool around with stuff...any info would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## keithsvw (Mar 22, 2004)

The cam sensor is inside the distributor. I don't think anyone sells the sensor alone . Your probolly going to have to buy the whole distributor.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (keithsvw)*

I got a very similar code on my '97 GTI 2.0 8v:
16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Implausible Signal
P0341 - 35-00 - -
So what you are saying is that the camshaft sensor is
INSIDE the distributor!?? And the whole shabang will have 
to be replaced? Doesn't make sense to me, cause the sensor
itself is available for sale:
https://www.autohausaz.com/mem...51745


----------



## mars-red (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (izzo)*

The "implausible signal" code is very different - don't confuse the two. If you get the code saying something about the signal being implausible, that doesn't mean the sensor is bad - it just means the signal being sent from the sensor the ECU is not what the ECU expected. This is nearly always due to the timing belt and/or distributor being installed incorrectly. If the valve timing in relation to the distributor/intermediate shaft position is off by even a tiny bit, the ECU will throw this "implausible signal" code for the camshaft position sensor. In theory, I suppose this could also be caused by a wiring problem from the sensor to the ECU... but I haven't heard of that happening yet.
The camshaft position sensor is just a hall sender - it either works or it's completely broken. There is no in-between.
If, on the other hand, you are getting the "open or short to B+" message, that is a good indication that either the sensor is bad, or the plug is disconnected from the sensor, or the wiring from the sensor to the ECU is damaged (broken and/or shorted).
*Override*, bust out your Bentley manual to find the pins on the ECU that correspond to the input from the camshaft position sensor, then use a multimeter to test for continuity between those contacts in the large ECU connector/loom, and the contacts at the connector for the camshaft position sensor. If the continuity checks out, then you'll most likely need a new sensor (replacing just the sensor is possible, but you have to take your distributor apart to do it).
*izzo*, make sure your timing is dead nutz. Look at the Bentley procedure for illustrations, but pay careful attention not to confuse their instructions for the Canadian (1.8L) engine with yours (ABA 2.0). With the belt still on the vehicle, turn the *crankshaft* until the mark on the *camshaft* pulley lines up exactly with the arrow/mark on the plastic cover between the cylinder head and the camshaft pulley. Now remove the plastic timing plug from the transmission bellhousing and you should see the "0" mark on the flywheel line up with the pointer in the bellhousing. Now (and this is the really important part), remove your distributor cap and make sure that the metal contact on the rotor is pointing exactly to the mark on the distributor body (should be very near where the #1 plug wire would be if the distributor cap were on). The "mark" can be tough to find - especially if you have that plastic cover on below the rotor. If any of that stuff isn't perfectly in place, then correct it.
ABA timing gets done incorrectly so often. It can be tricky even for those of us that have been doing it for a long time.
-Max


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (mars-red)*

That's some great info.
I am currently away from home and driving the Passat,
but whenever I get to spent some time at home
will take a closer look at the GTI.
Everything sounds about right, car has 90k on it,
we just got it recently and PO said he did the tming belt 
just before that, so it's possible that it was not done correctly.
I will try to figure some more signs that show if the timing is off,
and will look up in my ELSA how exactly to have it adjusted to specs.
Thanks!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (izzo)*

does the car run? the early cars will show this code when scanned if the car is not running. does it show the code when running? I have replaced the hall sensor without replacing the dist. you have to remove the dist from the car, then drill out the pin holding the drive gear to the shaft to remove the shaft to get the sensor out and the new one in. just takes some care when removing and installing to line up TDC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (ps2375)*

Runs like a champ, no other problems whatsoever.
CEL is on, spitting this code; if I clear it,
it will throw it again after two or three restarts.
Haven't really VAG-ed it while engine running; will do though.
Question: if in my case it means that the timing is off, prolly
because of poor timing belt install, is it dangerous to drive the car like this?


----------



## SixtyEight (May 4, 2005)

*Re: 00515 - camshaft position(hall) sensor (Override)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2120252
Having a similiar problem. Please read and share some insight.


----------

